# Mylar vs. white paint



## swishatwista (Oct 20, 2008)

Which reflective material do you guys think would do a better job, painting my box white or mylar'ing it?


----------



## ganjaman13 (Oct 20, 2008)

either works fine


----------



## calicat (Oct 20, 2008)

Flat white paint and mylar have about the same reflective properties. Mylar is a bitch to clean and if you have creases when you roll them out it causes hot spots when light reflects off it.


----------



## Bubba Kushman (Oct 20, 2008)

Off white flat paint works fine! Mylar is expensive and easy to screw up.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Oct 20, 2008)

I like flat white paint because mylar isnt as reflective if you foliar spray and it gets on the mylar and it dries. leaves spots like a crappy dishwasher does. plus with paint if it gets messed up you just give it another coat and you gravy.


----------



## swishatwista (Oct 20, 2008)

well shit, done deal, thanks guys


----------



## bongrippinbob (Oct 20, 2008)

Wow, I am surprised to hear people saying white paint is just as good. 

Mylar is much more reflective than paint. Something like 10% more reflective. This doesn't seem like a lot, but depending on how many watts you are using, it will make a big difference. 

I have a cab that I ran out of mylar, and only had panda film (which is more reflective than paint) to do one of the walls with. The 3 walls with mylar are so bright I can't even stare at them. The white wall on the other hand is a nice spot to keep my eyes when I am watering because it is not nearly as bright.

Mylar is easy to install, and unless you are in a tiny space with tons of lights, you will not have any problems with hot spots. I was worried about this years ago, but now after using both paint and mylar, I will say mylar everytime. 

Granted the mylar cannot be cleaned like paint or the poly, but the reflective properties make it worth while. I have had the same mylar in my cab for over a year, and it still looks brand new.


----------



## crazycrab (Oct 20, 2008)

bongrippinbob said:


> Wow, I am surprised to hear people saying white paint is just as good.
> 
> Mylar is much more reflective than paint. Something like 10% more reflective. This doesn't seem like a lot, but depending on how many watts you are using, it will make a big difference.
> 
> ...


Agree. Use the mylar


----------



## skippy pb (Oct 20, 2008)

bongrippinbob said:


> Wow, I am surprised to hear people saying white paint is just as good.
> 
> Mylar is much more reflective than paint. Something like 10% more reflective. This doesn't seem like a lot, but depending on how many watts you are using, it will make a big difference.
> 
> ...


Its too much of a pain in the ass, to make it worth while. A can of spray paint and your good to go. I grew great weed on my first grow using white paint.

Plus there more prone to causing heat problems, for any of those who aren't experianced with it. Weed grows fine with white paint; its simple, cheap and easy. Its not like having mylar determines whether you get chronic shit or shwag.
I'm in favor of simple, clean setups. Mylars just not worth it in my opinion.


----------



## BongJuice (Oct 20, 2008)

From what I've seen. 
The people who use Mylar, Are the Noobie's.
The experienced growers like myself, use Panda Film.


----------



## flipsidesw (Oct 20, 2008)

White paint!! 

Mylar isnt gonna give you anykind of edge you may be looking for. Not worth the trouble to install mylar correctly. IMO

Mylar isnt good for the eyes.


----------



## flipsidesw (Oct 20, 2008)

Panda film couldnt reflect aswell as flat white paint. The sheen of the white plastic degrades reflectivity... True <<<<<<<


----------



## MrJDGaF (Oct 20, 2008)

The panda film I have you can see light through it when it's only one layer thick, not much light gonna be reflected if it's going straight through the plastic, I'd recommend Mylar or even better is diamond Mylar(Mylar with a diamond pattern embossed on it)


----------



## flipsidesw (Oct 20, 2008)

Another lil tid bit, the cheaper the flat paint the better!! More expensive flat have some slight sheen added to them to increase overall durablity. Cheap flat builder grade with no added tint. A great paint to use in sherwin william 400 flat luminous tint base. You have to ask for it. NO ADDED colorants!!! colorant from tinting machine have some sheen to it. Sheen is bad!!


----------



## fantasticof (Oct 20, 2008)

i use those emergency blankets... their cheap and are pretty muck the same as mylar


----------



## bongrippinbob (Oct 20, 2008)

The mylar is so easy to install and works great. And I'm not a newbie, but I still use mylar. Yes the Panda film is more durable, but the mylar is more reflective. And mylar is see through as well, so it needs to be put up agains a solid surface or it is just like lenses on sunglasses. And the emergency blankets have all kinds of folds in them which is not good.


----------



## swishatwista (Oct 22, 2008)

well shit, i guess im still in decision. I have 2 grow cabs. One is 3' x 2' x 3'.5 tall. The other is 4'.5 x 3' x 5.5' tall. The smaller im going to have my mothers chillin in(3 plants) and the large one im going to have about 12 plants sog'in with no veg time(600w hps). Both cab's are going to be full with plants, would mylar be my best bet or should i play it safe with the white paint? Hit me up


----------



## smoke and coke (Oct 22, 2008)

ive never tried mylar but ive wanted to. if you have the mylar use it. if not go with flat white paint for now. it should work fine. then when and if you get some mylar put it in.


----------



## Vorna (Oct 22, 2008)

where can you get panda film or mylar


----------



## bongrippinbob (Oct 22, 2008)

Online or your local hydro shop


----------



## billdubz785 (Oct 22, 2008)

mylar and velcro is great and is easy to remove and clean and use again, it's really not that hard


----------



## BudsLoyalty (Oct 22, 2008)

save money, use the paint.


----------



## ddot773 (Oct 22, 2008)

What about aluminum foil? whats the reflectivity rate for AL?


----------



## ddot773 (Oct 22, 2008)

It said AL has reflectivity of >85%


----------



## BudsLoyalty (Oct 22, 2008)

use soda cans,
say arizona green tea, cut it in half and just tape it to your wall.


----------



## bongrippinbob (Oct 23, 2008)

BudsLoyalty said:


> use soda cans,
> say arizona green tea, cut it in half and just tape it to your wall.


I sure as hell hope you are kidding.


----------



## swishatwista (Oct 23, 2008)

lol yea man what the fuck. Alright well i just bought some flat white spray paint. Ill take the mylar hydro shop trip another day


----------



## BudsLoyalty (Oct 23, 2008)

bongrippinbob said:


> I sure as hell hope you are kidding.


i was, hahaha use if you are a lazy person, use white paint ; if you are willing to put effort into your plants use mylar.

mylar reflects the most 'imo.


----------



## titanium3g (Oct 23, 2008)

White semi-gloss anti-fungi exterior paint!


----------



## LucidLuke (Jul 11, 2010)

I think the results of the experiment in this book are legit. It says Mylar FTW!!! Flat White surface, very close second place. 

http://books.google.com/books?id=fERzFsZhdxYC&lpg=PP1&dq=growing marijuana&pg=PA188#v=onepage&q=mylar&f=false


----------



## mr. green thumb 01 (Jul 11, 2010)

Mylar is a b to clean for me it gets spots when you foliage feed or spray fing anything in there. And then it tears when you try to wipe it down and boy will you be cursin up a storm putting that crap up by your self. I have used them both and yes mylar is a little more reflective but its a pain IMO and if its not completley secure it will rustel in the wind and that will make ya curse up a storm 2 laying in bed hearing that lol that stuff has pissed me off more than once and white paint never


----------



## smoke and coke (Jul 12, 2010)

have have been using panda film for a couple years now and i am very happy with it. panda film is the way to go if painting is not an option.


----------



## LucidLuke (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm looking to buy a tent right now, because of cleaning issues I'm thinking of one that has white plastic on the inside. Despite Mylar having just slightly better reflectivity, it isnt that big a deal to me as cleanliness and the difference in reflectivity doesnt seem large enough to make my small area yield more. Anyone used a Mylar tent? Will it rustle in the wind?


----------



## mr. green thumb 01 (Jul 15, 2010)

LucidLuke said:


> I'm looking to buy a tent right now, because of cleaning issues I'm thinking of one that has white plastic on the inside. Despite Mylar having just slightly better reflectivity, it isnt that big a deal to me as cleanliness and the difference in reflectivity doesnt seem large enough to make my small area yield more. Anyone used a Mylar tent? Will it rustle in the wind?


 like I just said.... yea itll rustle if you dont secure it all over and make sure its pulled nice and tight with NO wrinkles but pain in the ass if you ask me. FWS all the way


----------



## Stevovivo39 (Mar 21, 2021)

My only question is this, what do the pro’s use? Take a look into the biggest/best commercial cannabis companies and one thing you don’t see is “Mylar”. That settles it for me but if you’re not convinced, try doing your research. White disperses light evenly along with heat. From what I understand NASA created Mylar and in my opinion we are not getting the same material they used from places like China for a couple hundred bucks.


----------



## bk78 (Mar 21, 2021)

Stevovivo39 said:


> My only question is this, what do the pro’s use? Take a look into the biggest/best commercial cannabis companies and one thing you don’t see is “Mylar”. That settles it for me but if you’re not convinced, try doing your research. White disperses light evenly along with heat. From what I understand NASA created Mylar and in my opinion we are not getting the same material they used from places like China for a couple hundred bucks.


way to bump a 11 year old thread

but you’re wrong.









How to improve your yield by 25% for €25?


We show you how lining your grow tent with silver mylar will improve your yield by 25% for €25. Don't miss this top tip from MIGRO.




www.migrolight.com


----------



## bk78 (Mar 21, 2021)

Stevovivo39 said:


> My only question is this, what do the pro’s use? Take a look into the biggest/best commercial cannabis companies and one thing you don’t see is “Mylar”. That settles it for me but if you’re not convinced, try doing your research. White disperses light evenly along with heat. From what I understand NASA created Mylar and in my opinion we are not getting the same material they used from places like China for a couple hundred bucks.


The “pros” put in enough cross lighting that they really don’t even need any type of covering on walls.


----------



## Stevovivo39 (Mar 21, 2021)

Cross lighting?


----------

